# Mask for cycling



## somno (May 3, 2009)

Although this is not truly cycling gear, with the Covid-19 pandemic, cycling with a mask is strongly suggested to protect your fellow riders. It will not protect you but it will protect any riders behind you from moisture droplets that are very common with breathing hard while riding. Any riders in your slipstream will be exposed to those moisture droplets. 

Remember, the majority of the spread of the coronavirus occurs from infected people when they are asymptomatic. So even though your fellow riders may seem healthy and well, they could infect you (or vice versa).

I have tried several masks and the best one is made by roseandfire.com https://www.roseandfire. as it has an adjustable cord lock for the ear strings that can be set loosely enough to be very comfortable for riding.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't used one yet, but if I did. I think I would prefer one with breathing valve to help eliminate fogging up the glasses.... and not even sure if that will completely stop it from happening either.


----------



## somno (May 3, 2009)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> I haven't used one yet, but if I did. I think I would prefer one with breathing valve to help eliminate fogging up the glasses.... and not even sure if that will completely stop it from happening either.


A valve would not help and anything big enough to help would put your fellow bikers behind you at risk.

You can get an anti-fog for glasses at CVS that easily solves the fogging problem.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Like I said "_not even sure if that will completely stop it from happening either_".

However the mask I currently have uses a removable filter which covers your nose and mouth and is in addition the two 3/4" breathing valves. 

I'm currently using two custom filters, one made from Denim and the other made from Canvas. Both which are in the top 5 recommended filter/masks to be highly effective at this time. The canvas is a tighter woven material and when used alone. One can feel the deference from using the denim which I think breaths a little easier.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

How about not riding with others?


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I’m currently riding solo at this time!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bmach said:


> How about not riding with others?


^^^This.^^^ Until there is a vaccine, I'm doing solo rides only.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Lombard said:


> ^^^This.^^^ Until there is a vaccine, I'm doing solo rides only.


Most of the things I have read about having a vaccine soon have been positive. This article from the NYT is the Debbie Downer of COVID vaccine stories.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/30/opinion/coronavirus-covid-vaccine.html

Given the intense effort, I still feel optimistic but there is the chance that we never get a vaccine. Until then I ride solo and avoid stopping anywhere


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveG said:


> Most of the things I have read about having a vaccine soon have been positive. This article from the NYT is the Debbie Downer of COVID vaccine stories.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/30/opinion/coronavirus-covid-vaccine.html
> 
> Given the intense effort, I still feel optimistic but there is the chance that we never get a vaccine. Until then I ride solo and avoid stopping anywhere


Yikes! For some of us, this will be the rest of our lives even if we die from something else besides C-19.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

DaveG said:


> avoid stopping anywhere


What if you get a flat or come to a traffic light?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

bvber said:


> What if you get a flat or come to a traffic light?


I just blow through lights and stop signs. No, I meant stopping at a store. I might consider a small store but I think convenience stores are like a COVID petri dish. I do carry Purell with me on rides just in case


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> What if you get a flat or come to a traffic light?


I carry two spare tubes, so in the unlikely event that I get a flat (I average about one per year), I can change the tube on the side of the road. I refuse help if someone asks me.

Stopping at a traffic light is a non-issue. If another cyclist stops closer than 6ft, I will tell them to back off.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like it's getting to a point where the rider would ask, is it really worth riding? :crazy:


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

bvber said:


> Sounds like it's getting to a point where the rider would ask, is it really worth riding? :crazy:


I'm in NJ, the Silver Medalist in COVID, and it has not been a problem. Riders seem to be avoiding each other just fine and where I live there are enough rural areas that its not an issue. I carry a mask with me just in case, but I don't ride with it on. However I dont see group rides coming back this year unless there is some sort of breakthrough


----------



## Luckyduck (Jan 14, 2019)

> I'm in NJ, the Silver Medalist in COVID, and it has not been a problem. Riders seem to be avoiding each other just fine and where I live there are enough rural areas that its not an issue. I carry a mask with me just in case, but I don't ride with it on. However I dont see group rides coming back this year unless there is some sort of breakthrough


Same here. I have a bunch of masks for daily use but for riding bike I have a so called riding mask as mentioned on this page, I hope it will help me to stay healthy, at least from the virus. At first, it wasn't very convenient to wear those especially during the ride, but now I think I would wear it every time due to the air pollution in my city.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Luckyduck said:


> so called riding mask


Does it have filtration like the masks they are recommending for covid-19? My guess is no.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

bvber said:


> Does it have filtration like the masks they are recommending for covid-19? My guess is no.


Seems like there is still dissension in the scientific community over whether masks lower COVID infections significantly. I have no issue wearing one in indoor public places. Its not really a big deal and hopefully it is helping at least somewhat

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/04/scientists-disagree-over-face-masks-effect-on-covid-19


----------

